# How old is TOO old to begin formal obedience training?



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

My puppy Sultan just turned 7 months a few days ago and i have yet to take him to a obedience training class. I have taught him a few basic things myself at home (sit, lay down, paw, crate trained)... Anyways, is he too "old" to be trained? Will he still be able to learn everything as well as the younger dogs?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it is never too old to start training. Fritzy was almost a year old when my mom started with him...he had a really rough start the first year of his life so most of their time was spent at the vet and trying to figure out what was wrong with him. He did great and still knows his commands!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is the perfect age to start training! Of course you may have to work hard at engaging him and keeping his focus on you...the age of 7 to 12 months seem to be one of the hardest even when the pup is in ongoing classes. Sign up for a class ~Happy training!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no such thing as too old. Even a senior can be trained, and a 7 month old puppy DEFINITELY can! What part of the Bay Area are you in? Do you need suggestions for training classes near you?


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

oh thank you so much for all the positive comments! my family has been telling me things like," hes getting so big and older now you wont be able to train him!" they were making me nervous. 

Debbie I'd love some reccomendations! I live in the East Bay, Hercules to be exact. I know Berkeley Humane Society has training, as well as Pet Food Express and Petsmart in Pinole, but I havent researched yet if the classes are good or not.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why didn't you take your dog to a puppy
class, OB class, etc. ? if you're not going to
take your dog to class you still have socialize
and train him. train him to sit, down, stay, come,
not to walk in the street, heel (either side on
or off leash), not to leave the house when the door is open,
how to greet people (at home or in the public), not to exit the car without a command and the list goes on. train, train, train and socialize, socialize
and socialize. it's not late to find a trainer for private lessons or a
group class.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, wow - if you're interested in a private trainer, I can recommend an excellent one who does outdoor training sessions in Hercules and also in-home sessions for a slightly higher price: Home

She just moved from Hercules a few months ago, but is not that far away. For group classes I'm not sure what would be good in that area, but I'd stay away from PetSmart and Pet Food Express (great place to buy food, toys and treats though!). The places I've taken classes are in Oakland, Berkeley, Novato (Marin Humane Society), and Walnut Creek (ARF).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For one of our training sessions we decided to meet at Carquinez Straits instead of the park in Hercules, and after working with us and our two dogs we took the dogs on a hike there - her four dogs and two GSDs who belong to clients that she was boarding (far left and far right on the table). I took this picture of all of them:


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips and help


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

wow thats awesome. Im def going to look into that


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, I think there was this guy in rally who was ninety... or were you talking about the dog?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

IMHO it is never too late to start training a dog.


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

When the dog is dead.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i adopted a dog who was about 4 years old and had NO training what so ever. I socialized her as much as i possibly could, had to housetrain her and she learned all her basics. GSDs THRIVE on learning. Its a job to do and they love to please us. The dog is NEVER too old to learn a new trick and in training classes such as group classes, they can really help you proof what your dog already knows in a more exciting situation. Different sights, smells and surroundings can prove to be a challenge for a pup of any age because curiosity REALLY gets at them so proofing them in a group class can really help and be a lot of fun. I've never done a group class or a formal class with my dogs but i do everything i can to work with them in different situations and surroundings so they learn they have to listen in other situations besides at home. I would love to take my dogs to formal classes but i dont have the money. But you better believe if i could, i would even take my 6 year old male to a formal class.


----------



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree it is never to old to train a dog. It will be fun for you and the dog. socialize is a big thing so take him out with you as much as you can. Have fun!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sultan said:


> My puppy Sultan just turned 7 months a few days ago and i have yet to take him to a obedience training class. I have taught him a few basic things myself at home (sit, lay down, paw, crate trained)... Anyways, is he too "old" to be trained? Will he still be able to learn everything as well as the younger dogs?


He's the perfect age! Go and have fun....:wild:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Uhm, I think there was this guy in rally who was ninety... or were you talking about the dog?


PHEW!! I was wondering if, at 66 am I too old to learn obedience.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> PHEW!! I was wondering if, at 66 am I too old to learn obedience.


 
hehe. i think you may have the basics but a refresher course never hurt anyone!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

All of my dogs have been homeschooled (except for SchH) but I've found that 7+ months have been the best time to train them... their brains are still little sticky puppy brains but they're a bit more mature and have longer attention spans... The basics are easier to teach when they're tiny (sit/down/come/fetch, etc.) but actual obedience seems so much easier when they're older.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Seven months old is the PERFECT age to start training. Like doggiedad said get the dog out and socialize and train, train and more training.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Never too old to start. Even a five year old dog can go through the BH within a year of training.


----------

